# Burton gas pedals?



## dkzach (Jun 30, 2011)

loose being "disconnected to the point you can remove them" or just loose ? what bindings do you have?


----------



## Dankk (Jul 4, 2012)

dkzach said:


> loose being "disconnected to the point you can remove them" or just loose ? what bindings do you have?


Loose as in they have come off, and I lost one of them. I bought the cantbeds hoping they would have screws but nope.. I've got the 2012 mission ests


----------



## Giannis (Oct 20, 2011)

It has happened to me too with Cartels EST and Cantbeds. Howver, it didnt seem to make a difference when i am strapped in. As a work around though, what i do is that i use a metallic object to make that plastic ball thing bigger when it is inside the hole, so it is more difficult to come out.


----------

